# Help me identify Borleyi cichlid sex



## imbafuzz (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello Guz! Can any one help me to identify sex of this borleyi cichlids sex.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Male


----------



## imbafuzz (Jul 19, 2015)

100% sure its male??


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

imbafuzz said:


> 100% sure its male??


Sure 50/50 chance of being male

How big is the fish? Adult? Juvenile?


----------



## imbafuzz (Jul 19, 2015)

noki said:


> imbafuzz said:
> 
> 
> > 100% sure its male??
> ...


Its 4 and half or 5 inch, but not showing any color. So, I want to be sure about male or female.


----------

